# Lets see your calls/gear?



## coyotekid11 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lets see your guys predator calls/ gear?

:worthless:

HERE IS MY GEAR.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Tall order for some of us. I have over 200 calls myself.

Well, here is a photo of some of the calls I started out with:



As far as other gear goes, I make much of it myself.


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is my stuff


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

is this refering to just predator hunting

or hunting in general

if its hunting in general.i dont have the time required to take that many pics and try and post them

but if its just refering to predator hunting,then i can accomodate you


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's my gear, The photo of my 250 is before I switched to the brown sling.










The bone in the background works really well for a decoy, the other chew toys, not so good.


----------



## coyotekid11 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice gear. How does the bone take the part of a decoy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> is this refering to just predator hunting
> or hunting in general
> 
> if its hunting in general.i dont have the time required to take that many pics and try and post them
> but if its just refering to predator hunting,then i can accomodate you


Post whatever you would like to share. We'll look at whatever you have to
to post for us.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's my sendero 25-06 and 700 22-250. My pack has my alpha dogg and other calls I was too lazy to get out for the pic :lol:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

coyotekid11 said:


> Nice gear. How does the bone take the part of a decoy.


Just joking. The dog would have a fit if I took her bone. LOL


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is most of my gear minus the boots, hat and bibs.









The new lanyard I just got from Fr3d


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, lets get this thread going again, I just found it, lmao

Everything I take all the time, except my chair and shooting sticks. Second pic shows calls better. Oh, just started lugging the shotgun again. I dont always wear camo just the vest,mask, hat and gloves.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Cmon guys, even if you dont want to post a pic. At least list what you take.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I just packed it up for my hunt at dark thirty tomorrow....
-Ruger SR-556 W/36" Harris Bi-pod
-Springfield XDS .45
-FoxPro Wildfire 2
-electronic decoy(used seldom)
-camo gloves, facemask, hat, pants, & Long sleeve shirt.
-Lanyard of calls(raspy cottontail, jack, howler, Phsyco Tweedy)
-GoPro & handheld camcorder
-Predator chair(best investment yet!)
-Coyote drag rope I made from 550 paracord

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's my snow set up:
Badlands 2200 Realtree AP Snow
Mad Bomber snow hat
Natural Gear insulated bibs
Natural Gear insulated/waterproof gloves
Natural Gear wind proof hooded fleece
Natural Gear balaclava 
The bibs are are a dream. They are incredibly warm and comfortable. Everything else is high quality. I purchased all of the clothing from Camofire except the gloves and hat. I got a nice snow camo clothing set for just $115! The pack was $195, but worth it. This stuff will last a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

here's a few of the calls​​




​​​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My pack with X sticks, gloves and hat, matches TP Knife tail stripper, multi tool a lanyard with 4 of my calls, foxpro fury II, a drag an extra ammo strip !0 rounds+ the ten on my gun sleeve.and a butt cushion. and water. I have a Ruger #1(.204 Ruger, a Savage 22-250, a Ruger MKII in .243, and 2 AR-15's(both .223) to pick from(except I told the wife one of the AR's was hers). Depending on the weather, I sometimes take a rain jacket.I try to travel fairly light. but it never works out to be as light as I thought it should be.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya Ya, pack, hat & gloves and whatever the weather dictates, 22-250, 6 rounds,knife,drag rope, JS caller, cushion, binos, couple calls.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hassell what JS caller you have, I always used JS callers in the past, until I got a good deal on the Scorpion from a ProStaff of FoxPro. I really like the Attractors combined with hand calls.

Cmon Mike, I know you might take your tackle box along, but do you go full out camo, chair, 2 guns or e-caller or what.

Elkoholic87, I agree with you on insulated bibs, mine arent snow camo but they are my best investment for winter calling. I usually stay with standard camo in the snow around here because there is so much green stuff around, I do have a snow camo poncho if I go towards Holbrook and theres snow. I also bought a pair of the high rubber boots for this year, I always keep getting snow in my regular hunting boots if I have to walk very far, did the gator things for awhile but just to much hassle so I got the boots.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

#4


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hassell never had the #4 but had the one that wasnt wireless, I still think JS cottontail is one of the best out there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> hassell never had the #4 but had the one that wasnt wireless, I still think JS cottontail is one of the best out there.


 Yellow hammer is another good one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, I use the Burnham Bros though, had my son who is a recording engineer teacher and has his own studio redo it from a cassette tape to mp3


----------

